# So. Cali Dyno Day



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i thinkin about doing a dyno day sometime in october.

give me idea on when is a good time to set it up and ill call around for prices for the dyno.

i have header , cai , pulley , adv timing , and exhaust and i really want to see how much power my GA is at right now.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

anytime next month would be fine.......a weekend.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ive got nothing to dyno...my 21-speed got stolen


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

actually the sr20 guys set it up 2 be oct 4 2003.

40 bux 3 runs !

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?p=469144#post469144


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats not bad @ all


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> _SR20steve :_
> 
> here is the info guys:
> 
> ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone coming to this or not?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah ill try to be there for that


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

That's the same day as the Nissan show in Cypress though, so I'm out. :thumbdwn: Sorry.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well u can come and leave after your dyno is finished.

it start at 8 am - 6 pm


----------

